# HELP. Housing Ideas!!!



## JakesJayas (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys! New too the forum and new to tegu keeping!
Just got my Arg. B & W Tegu a few days ago, she's still a young one.
I wanna get started on her cage very soon thought(adult cage) because i soon want to get a second tegu! So i was wondering if a 6 x 4 x4 would be good for possibly 2 adult tegu's in the future? Or should i just build 2, 6 x 3 x 3's? lemme know guys


----------



## Dubya (Jan 16, 2013)

You could just use a dorm refrigerator laid on it's back with a piece of plywood on the top to prevent escape and a reading lamp inside for light and heat. The same set up that Chitodadon on this forum uses. I would opt for a bigger and better enclosure myself. The dorm fridge does prevent overheating in the summer, though.


----------



## JakesJayas (Jan 16, 2013)

Dubya said:


> You could just use a dorm refrigerator laid on it's back with a piece of plywood on the top to prevent escape and a reading lamp inside for light and heat. The same set up that Chitodadon on this forum uses. I would opt for a bigger and better enclosure myself. The dorm fridge does prevent overheating in the summer, though.



ive already made the decision on using melamine but thanks for the reply tho!


----------



## Steven. (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. But you can't just post without any pics of the little one..=]..lol... 2 adult housed together.. Which btw is not something i believe in.. Should be in nothing SMALLER than an 8x4x4.. If your housing them separately then 6x4x4 would be just fine. Post those pics when you get a chance.

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## JakesJayas (Jan 16, 2013)

Steven. said:


> Welcome to the forum. But you can't just post without any pics of the little one..=]..lol... 2 adult housed together.. Which btw is not something i believe in.. Should be in nothing SMALLER than an 8x4x4.. If your housing them separately then 6x4x4 would be just fine. Post those pics when you get a chance.
> 
> sent from my phone to your eyes


LOL yes well now theirs a pic! And how about a 7 x 3 x 3 for a female and male?


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Jake.


I would build two separate enclosures.


----------



## JakesJayas (Jan 16, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> Welcome to the forums Jake.
> 
> 
> I would build two separate enclosures.





Hey TeguBuzz! I watch your vid's! just commented on one today! and Okay sounds good! Ill stick with one tegu for now and worry about building a second enclosure when i get a second tegu if i do!


----------



## james.w (Jan 16, 2013)

If your tegu gets over 3' which is very likely a 6*3*3 is too small in my opinion. It would to WAY too small for two. Two adult tegus need about a 12*6*4 enclosure. What will you do if they don't get along?


----------



## JakesJayas (Jan 16, 2013)

james.w said:


> If your tegu gets over 3' which is very likely a 6*3*3 is too small in my opinion. It would to WAY too small for two. Two adult tegus need about a 12*6*4 enclosure. What will you do if they don't get along?


Good point man, I'm just going to build a 6 x 3 x 3 for my current female, and when i get a male i will build him a 7x3x3


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jan 16, 2013)

Good call Jake. I've yet to go back on YouTube so haven't been able to see the comments as of late. I saw the vid of your tegu, she looks great man. Keep it up.


----------

